# Ho ceduto



## Tebina (18 Gennaio 2013)

e ho comprato le sigarette. Dopo quasi due mesi.

Senza quel liquido non riesco. Ed è introvabile. In più si è anche rotto il cartomizzatore, mattia mi ha perso l'altro e...
Ero in macchina. Stavo andando al colloquio. Me l'hanno anticipato.
E insomma.
Dopo più di quindici giorni che arranco con gusti del cazzo che mi fanno tossire, mi disgustano, mi fanno raschiare la gola...
Dopo che ho provato io a fare mix con virginia, madorla e tutti i cazzi di aromi schifosi (ma a chi può venire in mente di fumarsi l'aroma pandoro? Solo a mattia porca puttana.) ho ottenuto solo il risultato di disgustarmi ancora di più.

E il cartomizzatore rotto ha fatto saltare il fragilissimo equilibrio, che stavo tentando di preservare, nonostante il sito del produttore sia chiuso per aggiornamenti, nonostante avrei ricevuto i prodotti fra minimo 15 gorni.
E in tutti gli altri negozi di aromi, di quella marca. Nessuno ce l'ha.

Che dire.
Mi sono sentita una cogliona globale a comprare le sigarette. Due mesi buttati nel cesso.
Nemmeno il drum. le sigarette.
Che sto fumando e mi fanno schifo.
Ma niente.


Mattia naturalmente mi da addosso. La colpa è mia. Abbiamo sbagliato insieme. E sono troppo nervosa. _Riprendi a fumare và che sei insopportabile.
_
Pazienza.
Non provo nemmeno a limitarmi. Non ce la farei.
Ma sono davvero incazzata.





fanculo


----------



## Tebe (18 Gennaio 2013)

il sito è di nuovo on line.
Ho chiesto a mattia la sua pass e il nome utente
-E CHE CAZZO! NON ME LO RICORDO! CE L'HO AL LAVORO!-
ok, mi registro io, così faccio sto cazzo in culo di ordine, se Dio vuole a fra quindici giorni ci riprovo.

Faccio tutto, do l'invio e...

_Mattia perchè non mi fanno registrare dicendo che i miei dati sono già inseriti nel loro data base?-
-Li avevo inseriti io, e allora?-
-Non posso registrarmi.-
-Che palle e allora? Cosa vuoi da me?-


----------



## Tebe (18 Gennaio 2013)

il sito è di nuovo on line.
Ottimo.
Avvertono che i nuovi ordini avranno un evasione di...di...(paura)
45 giorni lavorativi.
Cosa? COSA?
Ok, calma.



Calma un cazzo.
Quarantacinque. Giorni. Lavorativi.
quarantacinque.



Mi arrendo


----------



## Tebe (18 Gennaio 2013)

forse una luce...un liquido che...


----------



## Tebe (19 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## oceansize (19 Gennaio 2013)

hai già provato vero a leggere il libro di Allen Carr?


----------



## Tebe (19 Gennaio 2013)

oceansize;bt7163 ha detto:
			
		

> hai già provato vero a leggere il libro di Allen Carr?


quattro volte.


----------



## Tebe (19 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque ho trovato un liquido accettabile. L'ho alliungato perchè il valore di nicotina era troppo alto, ed è...non perfetto ma molto meglio che fumarsi una sigaretta.

Direi che l'allarmismo liquidi è quasi rientrato.
Quasi.
Perchè il fatto che abbia fumato delle sigarette vere ha dato una botta in negativo al mio controllo.

Devo rimettermi in riga


----------



## oceansize (19 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe;bt7167 ha detto:
			
		

> quattro volte.


ahahah m'hai steso 
sì, ho letto di là che in effetti non vuoi smettere, 
bene se limiti i danni


----------

